# mother earth news magazines



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

i have 42 mother earth news magazines. 1984-1994. mint condition. i'd like to get .50 per mag. and you pay shipping. around 23 lb. of mags. i live in balto., md. 21221. your post office could tell you what shipping will be.


----------



## Pioneer woman (Nov 5, 2009)

I would like these and do you accept paypal? Sent by media mail they would be here in about 10 days, please let me know.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

Pioneer woman said:


> I would like these and do you accept paypal? Sent by media mail they would be here in about 10 days, please let me know.


i would accept a money order.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

Pioneer woman said:


> I would like these and do you accept paypal? Sent by media mail they would be here in about 10 days, please let me know.


can't use media mail. check private mail.


----------



## drifter1d (Oct 16, 2013)

Howdy!

Are these Mother Earth News Magazines still available? If so PM me with information to send you a money order.

Doug


----------



## Dustin (Apr 20, 2011)

I'll get in line just in case!


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

magazines have been sold.


----------

